# IMF/World Bank in DC Oct 8-10



## RoboIsGod (Oct 1, 2010)

Who's heading to DC for this? anyone from Mass, im still looking for a ride.

More info:
| The IMF Resistance Network


----------



## Brand0nRagged (Oct 1, 2010)

fuck if i knew about this sooner i would have gone. im west now though, and i dont feel like rushing all the way there.


----------



## ayron (Oct 1, 2010)

fucing rad, expect mad actions from bc's coast!


----------



## Panoramicperspective (Oct 6, 2010)

To eliminate all the debt in the world we would have to give up all the little green peices of paper in circulation
I say burn the money -> Grow some food 
(For those of us who didn't know there was a second more eye opening video ___share with everyone)


----------

